# Coloring silicone caulk



## Sirius (Jul 18, 2009)

I've made a set of silicone gloves using Allen's amazing technique and I'm thrilled with the results! I'm going to be going glove crazy for the rest of this year.

Unfortunately, my color choices were very limited, so now I'm at the end of my rope, trying to color my wonderfully nasty new hands. A few failed experiments and a rapidly closing window of opportunity have me at the end of my rope, so here's my question:

How can I tint silicone caulk before applying it? I've tried mixing in various kinds of paint, but doing so left a goopy product that refused to dry, and with precious little time to experiment further, I hope someone, maybe Allen, can bail me out with a super secret tip.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Ok there are several ways to tin silicone caulking. 
#1 Oil paints- oil paints work pretty well, always do a test batch to make sure it will cure as some mixes of oil paint vary
#2 the other option is buyin silicone tints- a little goes a long way and you have more control- And....they will not inhibit the cure of the silicone.
http://www.shop.brickintheyard.com/Silicone-Pigment-8-Color-Palette-SiPi8.htm

When I say a little goes a long way I mean it- a long way.


----------



## Sirius (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks a million, and thanks again for your awesome YouTube videos. I'll post up some pictures of my gloves once they turn out.


----------

